# Tag Heuer vs Seiko



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello All,

I am new to the forum.

I have been considering purchasing a Tag Heuer for quite some time now. I have a Seiko diver's watch right now and it serves my needs well - looks great after six years of ownership and keeps perfect time. Yet, I am fascinated nd (sort of) obsessed by the Tag Heuer AquaRacer. The Seiko I wear cost $500 and the Tag Heuer I am considering costs $2100. Question - Why should I buy a Tag Heuer AquaRacer if the watch I currently own serves my needs?

I realize I have posted this question to those who probably own Tag Heuer watches and the responses will probably be biased but my question is serious nonetheless.

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

Because U like it better than your seiko....


----------



## American Eagle (Sep 29, 2008)

Spend $2,200 USD on a Seiko Marine Master and be done with it. Tag can't compete with that level of quality at that price point. Not to mention you get an in-house movement from Seiko. If you do get the Tag, avoid taking a closer look at the movement, for below the fancy Tag Heuer decoration you may discover an ETA. Nothing wrong with ETA movements, but Tag Heuer hasn't made a real watch since it was just "Heuer" alone.

Another preferential option would be to spend the money on a nice vintage Heuer. |> Vintage Heuer watches are just plain awesome.


----------



## Ukshaker (Mar 3, 2011)

Well there's a lot of products out there that simply serves people's needs, it's the desire for something more thats probably feeding your obsession. If people only bought watches that tell the time accurately and are fairly pleasing to look at, this site wouldn't exist. 

Welcome to the forum, the aquaracer is a solid choice and will provide you with years of pleasure. Good luck in your decision, the first big watch purchase is always the hardest.


----------



## American Eagle (Sep 29, 2008)

I change my mind. I just found out some Tag Heuers have a modified Seiko movement in them. Get one of those. It'll still say "Swiss Made" on the dial.

A watch is considered Swiss, according to the Swiss law if:

its movement is Swiss and,* ---> Basically Tag makes enough changes so that 51% of the value of the movement is Swiss.*
its movement is cased up in Switzerland and;
the manufacturer carries out the final inspection in Switzerland
The cases, crystals, and other parts for some "Swiss watches" are made in China. I'm not sure about Tag though, I think theirs is actually Swiss?


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

American Eagle said:


> I change my mind. I just found out some Tag Heuers have a modified Seiko movement in them. Get one of those. It'll still say "Swiss Made" on the dial.


The "modified" Seiko movement is the 6S37 that has been re-engineered as the CAL.1887 and currently only appears in one watch; the Carrera 1887 and I don't recall the original being used in a diving watch from Seiko either as it is a chronograph movement.
In fact, it is used very rarely in Seiko watches in general and isn't cheap to begin with either. The only two that I can think of are the Brightz Phoenix and the Flightmaster.

There was a lot of talk about it when the watch/movement was revealed and later, a lot of apology but I see nothing to apologise about as the 6S37 is a damn fine movement and regarded by some as being much better than the 7750, although there are probably an equal number of people who argue otherwise too.

As for a $2000 diver style watch.
I think I'd be very tempted by a Seiko Marinemaster but then again, I am a bit of a sucker for a bit of reverse brand snobbery.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

drunken monkey said:


> The "modified" Seiko movement is the 6S37 that has been re-engineered as the CAL.1887 and currently only appears in one watch; the Carrera 1887 and I don't recall the original being used in a diving watch from Seiko either as it is a chronograph movement.
> In fact, it is used very rarely in Seiko watches in general and isn't cheap to begin with either. The only two that I can think of are the Brightz Phoenix and the Flightmaster.
> 
> There was a lot of talk about it when the watch/movement was revealed and later, a lot of apology but I see nothing to apologise about as the 6S37 is a damn fine movement and regarded by some as being much better than the 7750, although there are probably an equal number of people who argue otherwise too.
> ...


No kidding. If I had the funds I would be typing this while wearing a Marinemaster.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

rosborn said:


> Why should I buy a Tag Heuer AquaRacer if the watch I currently own serves my needs?


 There is really no objective reason. IMHO when you break the 1,000USD roof, you're getting in the "jewelry" category, and those purchases can't be justified with logic.
If you like it enough and have the necessary means and it won't hurt your finances in the short-long term i'd say go for it. Try it on one more time and decide for yourself.



American Eagle said:


> Tag Heuer hasn't made a real watch since it was just "Heuer" alone


Statements like these make you look ignorant, you need only to scroll a couple of threads up/down to read about the tour that Dimer from Ace jewelers just took of the TH factory.

Here's the thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/trip-tag-heuer-factory-603523.html


----------



## gabs2012 (Sep 20, 2011)

Watchyman said:


> Statements like these make you look ignorant, you need only to scroll a couple of threads up/down to read about the tour that Dimer from Ace jewelers just took of the TH factory.


+1


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

A few reasons why I bought an Aquaracer, even though I already own a Seiko Orange Monster: 1) The AR is one of my favorite dressy divers, which wears nicely in the office or on the beach 2) With regular service, I expect it to last forever 3) I enjoy wearing a watch that I could not have afforded when I was younger.


----------



## tomsimac (Jul 3, 2011)

I have owned Tags, last was an AquaRacer WAB2011 and I regret selling it. It looked like the Omega SMP <39mm blue face

If you want new, and the image of the watch is important.. consider this. To 99% it means zip as they may not understand the differences. See how many go to the Homage or replica watches. It is You have to be happy. I wanted a Rolex for many years. Got the Sea Dweller new. Wore it 24/7 for 8 years. I do not regret selling it used, in need of an over haul.. for more than I paid. I researched and bought a new Ocean7 as it fit what at the time I thought would be my ideal watch. LM2c
I wanted new, unique, indestructible and a 7750. It was the only one that fit for my price point of less than $1,000. I Now you can find a mint watch in the micro or even Chris Ward lets say.. which will cost less and have the same or more impact for you. Just saying this as I went through the same scenario.


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

ah... American Eagles' classic watch snobbery... 

I like Aquaracer, frankly I don't think I would pick it over a Marinemaster, but I would definitely pick the Aquaracer 500M over a Marinemaster. Just my matter of taste.

Marinemaster is popular here on the forum, but remember some people had trouble looking for watchmakers to service it. Some sent them over to Japan to get the watch serviced. Any decent watchmaker can service an Aquaracer tho. Plus the smaller lug size kept me from buying one, (or wanting to buy one)...


----------



## American Eagle (Sep 29, 2008)

It's not watch snobbery. Facts are stubborn things, and Tag Heuer is a "fashion brand." That being said, I don't hate Tag Heuer and I am tempted to buy a Tag Heuer Carrera GMT. I think every WIS has to have one or two "fashion watches" that he bought simply because of aesthetics. When I eventually end up buying one, I'll do so fully knowing that it is a "fashion watch," but that won't take away from me any of the enjoyment of owning it.


----------



## Carrera 3 (Nov 9, 2008)

rosborn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to the forum.
> 
> ...


Get what you like. Don't be bothered about what others think. It's going to be yours for probably a long time if not forever. It's a couple of thousand of hard earned $$$.

Doesn't make sense to spend that sort of money as you can tell time by looking at your cell phone. You are kidding yourself if you start to rationalize things. You are buying a feeling regardless if it's a Seiko, Tag, Rolex, IWC or a Patek. Make sure it feels good when you put it on your wrist. Make you sure can afford it.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

If u buy a watch just to wear casually doesn't make it a "fashion" watch regardless of anything else? I think it's pretty accepted the tag is a more refined and styled design than your average seiko..

I don't find the MM even remotely attractive and it seems boarder line comical to see them with dress shirts, at the office , etc...


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

I guess there's a factual definition of 'fashion brand' and Tag Heuer brand fits right into it. I didn't know that...

and Rob, please do let us know what you do end up buying (with pictures).


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

American Eagle said:


> I change my mind. I just found out some Tag Heuers have a modified Seiko movement in them. Get one of those. It'll still say "Swiss Made" on the dial.
> 
> A watch is considered Swiss, according to the Swiss law if:
> 
> ...


I'm growing bored of the anti-Swiss watch trolling, to be honest. Seiko makes fine watches, but they are far from the be-all, end-all of the watch world.

A watch is a highly personal purchase and once you leave the realm of a few hundred (or even one hundred) dollars, there is little logic in the conversation. If the Aquaracer speaks to him, who is to say that he should walk away and spend thousands on a watch sight unseen from a dealer on the internet? I'm not sure which Swiss watch exec ran over your dog, but this is growing tiresome. I do, however, applaud your restraint in not mentioning the late-2011 MSRP of an Omega Speedmaster Professional in this post.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

American Eagle said:


> It's not watch snobbery. Facts are stubborn things, and Tag Heuer is a "fashion brand." That being said, I don't hate Tag Heuer and I am tempted to buy a Tag Heuer Carrera GMT. I think every WIS has to have one or two "fashion watches" that he bought simply because of aesthetics. When I eventually end up buying one, I'll do so fully knowing that it is a "fashion watch," but that won't take away from me any of the enjoyment of owning it.


I don't even have words to respond to this that won't get me admonished by the moderators. There are so many things wrong with this post I haven't the foggiest where to start.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

American Eagle said:


> Tag Heuer hasn't made a real watch since it was just "Heuer" alone.


What a strange statement.
Back when they were just Heuer they made watches using "plug-in" Valjoux, Venus, Landeron (and Lemania?) movements as well as their own collabortion effort, the Calibre 11.
How different is that to them using "plug-in" ETA movements today?


----------



## Duder (Aug 18, 2011)

rosborn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to the forum.
> 
> ...


Because your obsessed and fascinated by it therefore all logic goes out the window, which is not always a bad thing. The AR is a classic watch. A bit pricey, but a classic.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

If you are used to Seiko quality, you'll probably will be marginally excited with the AR.

Not that TAG can't make a good watch, the true of the matter is that Seiko just overachieved in so many price point.

Let the truth be told my SMP is not better built than a SUMO(forget about MM, it's way out of the league already), but I kept it longer than my TAG heuer(s) because it speaks to me(styling, emotion, type of intangible thing) 

if you are picking AR3/500 or the MM I would say go for the MM, it's a hell of a watch.(not to mention it's a bargain)


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

Choose the eatch u like... Unless its to resale.


----------



## TheBronze (May 21, 2011)

"A watch is a highly personal purchase and once you leave the realm of a few hundred (or even one hundred) dollars, there is little logic in the conversation."

I agree with this statement. Watches are like shoes, what fits one person may not fit another. What one person will feel an emotional attachment to will leave another flat. I've always have military field watches and have a nice collection of them. I never felt any desire to have a high-end watch...until the day I saw my Tag Heuer Link! When I put that watch on my heart started to go pitter-patter and I just knew I had to have it! I payed a pretty penny for it, but for me it was worth every penny. I wear it as often as possible because I just like it, no other reason!​


----------



## RMC_SS_LDO (Dec 13, 2010)

TheBronze said:


> "A watch is a highly personal purchase and once you leave the realm of a few hundred (or even one hundred) dollars, there is little logic in the conversation."
> 
> I agree with this statement. Watches are like shoes, what fits one person may not fit another. What one person will feel an emotional attachment to will leave another flat. I've always have military field watches and have a nice collection of them. _I never felt any desire to have a high-end watch...until the day I saw my Tag Heuer Link! When I put that watch on my heart started to go pitter-patter and I just knew I had to have it! I payed a pretty penny for it, but for me it was worth every penny. _I wear it as often as possible because I just like it, no other reason!


Very well put...

I couldn't care less what others think, I like what I like! For accuracy, I would challenge anything on the market to exceed my Casio WaveCeptor digital...

But it just isn't the same! No knock on them or the Casio diver offerings mentioned in this thread, it comes down to an "emotional" connection to something that an individual has. I personally find it insulting when someone slights another's personal preferences and tend to respond "aggressively" when an attack is made.

It is childish and wears thin quickly with me... so if anyone wants to bash a particular brand, show some class and respect, and take it outside...

/r

Allen


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

nakedjohnny said:


> I guess there's a factual definition of 'fashion brand' and Tag Heuer brand fits right into it. I didn't know that...
> 
> and Rob, please do let us know what you do end up buying (with pictures).


resurrecting an old thread I started when I first joined the forum...

NakedJohnny,

I did end up buying the 300M Aquaracer quartz chrono (I've posted pictures in other areas of the forum). I took a good hard look at the 300M Seiko MarineMaster but decided against it for a couple of reasons:

1. The dial looks too much like my Seiko SHC041. That isn't a bad thing but it made no sense to have two watches that look so similar.

2. The MarineMaster is a Japanese domestic market item which meant that I couldn't see it physically before I bought it and it would have to be sent overseas to be serviced.

In the end, my heart was set on owning a TAG. In other words, I HAD to have a TAG and I just couldn't "settle" for anything else.

My Aquaracer is perfect for me and is everything I had hoped for. And; more importantly, I couldn't be happier.

Thank you for great advice!

Rob


----------



## jrh1194 (Jul 6, 2006)

You made the right choice!


----------



## Protest (Mar 19, 2012)

American Eagle said:


> It's not watch snobbery. Facts are stubborn things, and *Tag Heuer is a "fashion brand."* That being said, I don't hate Tag Heuer and I am tempted to buy a Tag Heuer Carrera GMT. I think every WIS has to have one or two "fashion watches" that he bought simply because of aesthetics. When I eventually end up buying one, I'll do so fully knowing that it is a "fashion watch," but that won't take away from me any of the enjoyment of owning it.


In certain, less mature message boards we respond to such statements in the following way:


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Buy Tag for its design.. Seiko makes great value for money watch but they also do short cut by copying other design and sell it cheaply.

The Tag aquaracer, Formula one , Carrera plus Monaco has that exquisite design which is original and from far , a WIS can spot it and know its a Tag. 

Seiko can't match. Its too generalise with too many design. From copy to its own design. From making high end to low end. It does not has the distinctive character and brand like Tag.

For many WIS, they tend to forget, a great watch design is big part of the money pour into research and hardwork on yr watch. It is also the most easily copy and difficult protected intellectual property.

If you just ask me which is the most value for money watch without looking at brand or design plsu the overall package of warranty,box, service. I will opt for a Parnis $70 chinese mechanical watch. The beautiful mechanical finish and decorate rotor plus price is unmatch by any competitor.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Nothing to add to this post.



drunken monkey said:


> What a strange statement.
> Back when they were just Heuer they made watches using "plug-in" Valjoux, Venus, Landeron (and Lemania?) movements as well as their own collabortion effort, the Calibre 11.
> How different is that to them using "plug-in" ETA movements today?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> Buy Tag for its design.. Seiko makes great value for money watch but they also do short cut by copying other design and sell it cheaply.
> 
> The Tag aquaracer, Formula one , Carrera plus Monaco has that exquisite design which is original and from far , a WIS can spot it and know its a Tag.
> 
> ...


Well, to be honest, that was part of it too.

Again, I own a Seiko and I love the watch. It was the first quality watch I had ever purchased and I will never part with it. However, There is an exclusive aspect to TAG Heuer. While Seiko makes a large number of models that fit into virtually every price range and style TAG dosen't. I don't mean that to be snobby I mean that to be in terms of selective styles and so forth.

In addition to TAG, I was also looking at Zodiac watches. Zodiac is a Swiss watch company that is owned by Fossil (you can't get much more generic than that). However, Zodiac, like TAG, limits the number of models they make. There are variations within those models, like with TAG, but they are not producing styles that appeal to anyone and everyone. I guess, for me, market saturation was important. I kept looking at the higher end Seikos and the offerings by Zodiac but kept returning to TAG. Seikos and Zodiacs are very nice watches, some even great like the iconic Seiko MarineMaster models and the Grand Seikos (Zodiac has some very unique twists on traditional designs), but, after a while, the Seikos I was interested in all started looking alike and the Zodiacs didn't look traditional enough for me. And, I kept comparing everything to TAG. You know you have a disease when you do that.

Any other watch I would have purchased would have been a stop-gap purchase that would have held me off for a while but I still would have ended up buying a TAG at some point. I have to admit this - I pulled the trigger on a Zodiac chrono with a Ronda 5030.d movement for $745 on March 16th (the 300M Aquaracer quartz chrono has a Ronda 5040.b movement). I told my wife about it and all she said was, "I thought you wanted a TAG Heuer?" I told her I did but that the TAG was my ultimate watch and the Zodiac would hold me off until I got my TAG. She thought I was silly and was spending needless money on a watch I would never trurly love. So, she told me that I needed to reconsider and just go with the TAG. I cancelled the Zodiac that same day and contacted Geroge Mayer at Govberg Jewelers and he helped me get the watch I truly wanted.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Zodiac has had an interesting history. Quite a good maker but Fossil has moved them down market ... maybe so there is less of a gap between them and Fossil itself. Just before they were sold to Fossil they came out with a very nice Dubois-Depraz based chrono. It is a bargain in today's market as most buyers confuse where Zodiac is today with where they were several years ago. But they do not approach Heuer or TAGHeuer in quality and design, from what I have seen.

BTW, your wife is right... something you don't want is not as satisfying as a little sacrifice and getting what you do want!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Eeeb said:


> Zodiac has had an interesting history. Quite a good maker but Fossil has moved them down market ... maybe so there is less of a gap between them and Fossil itself. Just before they were sold to Fossil they came out with a very nice Dubois-Depraz based chrono. It is a bargain in today's market as most buyers confuse where Zodiac is today with where they were several years ago. But they do not approach Heuer or TAGHeuer in quality and design, from what I have seen.
> 
> BTW, your wife is right... something you don't want is not as satisfying as a little sacrifice and getting what you do want!


Yeah, I learned that Zodiac has had quite a respectable history. I've seen some of their pre-Fossil stuff on various websites and it's very nice looking. Unfortunately, the most of the watches they make now look cheap and extremely non-traditional - strange colors and carbon fibre dials. I am a traditionalist. Admittedly, I was more interested in the Ronda movement than in the whole watch. What was I thinking? I don't know. As much as I tried, I just couldn't picture the watch on my wrist. One other thing helped me come to my senses - I started perusing the internet for watches with various Ronda movements in them. I saw that many, many watches have Ronda movements in them, some that share the same Ronda movements that TAG uses, but doesn't put them on par with TAG Heuer watches. It's kind of like this - we all have the same muscles that a professional athlete does but we do not possess the same ability or stature that the professional athlete does.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

I like some of the newer Tag's but in all honesty it seems like every time some needs service to their watch they have issues with them.


----------



## Vaxe (Jan 16, 2011)

rosborn said:


> Question - Why should I buy a Tag Heuer AquaRacer if the watch I currently own serves my needs?
> 
> Rob


Why do people have 10+ watches in their rotation when 1 can suffice? Or even more rhetorical, why do we buy watches when we carry cell phones that can tell time?

I think the answer is: life is short, buy what will bring you joy. If you want something and it's not going to detrimentally impact your lifestyle, go for it.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Vaxe said:


> Why do people have 10+ watches in their rotation when 1 can suffice? Or even more rhetorical, why do we buy watches when we carry cell phones that can tell time?


Some people may do just that...I wouldn't but some people may.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

wghjkt6 said:


> I like Aquaracer, frankly I don't think I would pick it over a Marinemaster, but I would definitely pick the Aquaracer 500M over a Marinemaster. Just my matter of taste.


Perhaps if the MarineMaster dial did not so closely resemble the Seiko I already own I would have purchased it. But it did so I didn't.

You can buy whatever you like without having to discount what others have purchased.

It's a free world.


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

Rosborn, you are truly blessed. Not because you have a TAG--but because you have a wise wife!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

spidaman said:


> Rosborn, you are truly blessed. Not because you have a TAG--but because you have a wise wife!


Don't I know it! We've been married for 26 years and she gets better with each and every passing year. Or, is it that I just appreciate her more?


----------



## Tman10 (Nov 1, 2014)

Blue Lantern said:


> A few reasons why I bought an Aquaracer, even though I already own a Seiko Orange Monster: 1) The AR is one of my favorite dressy divers, which wears nicely in the office or on the beach 2) With regular service, I expect it to last forever 3) I enjoy wearing a watch that I could not have afforded when I was younger.


I love my AR, it's understated but very classy, the blue dial seems to get more votes on here but I think the black dial has more of a presence.


----------

